# Onr 2012



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

My bottle of the new version of ONR arrived quickly from Elite. There appears to be no indication of how you tell the difference between the old and new version but one of the very few advantages of unemployment is the ability to wash the car during the week.

Using the same number of capfuls as my previous bottle I gave the car a quick wash.  Good news, bad news. The good news is the car was clean very quickly and without any fuss. The bad news is, so far I cannot tell the difference between the updated version and the old one.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> My bottle of the new version of ONR arrived quickly from Elite.


Sorry to say this, but, looking at Elite's ONR page I think you have the 2009 
"new version" of ONR, hence your findings. I've been keeping a beady eye out 
for when the 2012 version will hit our shores; it's imminent I gather...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Does optimum give any details of how it has been updated and what changes they have made to ONR?


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I guess that means my gallon from CYC I bought a couple of months ago is the current version.

Anyone know what's improved in the new version ?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Lowiepete said:


> Sorry to say this, but, looking at Elite's ONR page I think you have the 2009
> "new version" of ONR, hence your findings. I've been keeping a beady eye out
> for when the 2012 version will hit our shores; it's imminent I gather...
> 
> ...


Elite have two different versions http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optimum-car-wash-concentrate-32oz.php?manufacturers_id=55 & http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optim...hine-32oz-new-formula.php?manufacturers_id=55 the later is £1.00 more expensive.

I will post a thread on the Elite page asking how to differentiate between the two versions. It might also be worth bearing in mind my comments are from one wash of a not very dirty car


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Elite have two different versions


One is Optimum Car Wash, the other is ONR, you're not the first to 
make this easy mistake... 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

They are different products.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Lowiepete said:


> One is Optimum Car Wash, the other is ONR, you're not the first to
> make this easy mistake...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I am sure there is an icon for deep embarrassment but I am too embarrassed to look for it


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> I am sure there is an icon for deep embarrassment but I am too embarrassed to look for it


Heheheh, you're not the first to do that either! No matter, the current ONR
has plenty going for it, so it's not any waste...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The ONR we're currently stocking is V2, we do however have V3 on its way. Our stock of V2 is coming to an end shortly but it's still an excellent product.

The new V3 will benefit from increased lubrication and gloss. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Alex,


EliteCarCare said:


> The new V3 will benefit from increased
> lubrication and gloss.


I guess that you'll announce its arrival...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Lowiepete said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> I guess that you'll announce its arrival...
> 
> ...


Certainly will! 

Alex


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Forgive me if this sounds overly harsh but "Optimum No Rinse "Wash & Shine" 32oz (New Formula)" is rather misleading given Optimum have released a new version and the previous version has been on sale for quite a while

Edit. Issue resolved, thanks to Elite


----------



## PeterUK (Apr 21, 2011)

Aye, I ordered a gallon the other week and asked: 

'It states on your website that the gallon size of ONR is the 'new formula' -
is this the latest v3 that came out in Feb?'

And was told an unqualified 'yes' by them.

That's more than a bit naughty....


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

According to the Optimum forum the new version has a sticker on


----------



## PeterUK (Apr 21, 2011)

The old new version had a new formula sticker on too. :lol:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

PeterUK said:


> The old new version had a new formula sticker on too. :lol:


According to Chris Thomas of Optimum products :-
`The new version will have a new formula sticker. we haven't put them on since mid 2010, so stock should've rotated all previous version 2 with stickers long ago`


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> The ONR we're currently stocking is V2, we do however have V3 on its way. Our stock of V2 is coming to an end shortly but it's still an excellent product.
> 
> The new V3 will benefit from increased lubrication and gloss. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


PM sent


----------



## PeterUK (Apr 21, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> According to Chris Thomas of Optimum products :-
> `The new version will have a new formula sticker. we haven't put them on since mid 2010, so stock should've rotated all previous version 2 with stickers long ago`


Regardless, I'd expect a straight answer from a reputable retailer and not to be, apparently, lied to


----------



## Ian.wrx (Apr 30, 2010)

I've just got a gallon of onr from clean your car, the label is the same
as the previous version (v2?), but the new gallon is a slightly different
colour & smells very different (have still got some old onr to compare it with).

so have i got the new (v3) onr ?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wouldn't Optimum put something on the label stating the fact that it is new version? If it's V3, it should say so, or at least CYC should know what they are selling. I'm due to buy some more, but i would like to try the new stuff.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I hope it smells the same. ONR and megs endurance tyre shine are both the best smelling things ever!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> If it's V3, it should say so, or at least CYC should know what they are selling.


Well, I've noticed that there's already a 2 quid price hike, was £14.95...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Well, I've noticed that there's already a 2 quid price hike, was £14.95...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Meaning what? That it is new formula?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> Well, I've noticed that there's already a 2 quid price hike, was £14.95...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I'll be doing some shopping around for the larger size i think. It's all i use now.


----------



## daveb975 (May 4, 2007)

Is the conclusion that the 2012 is much better then?

I ordered a gallon bottle from Clean Your Car as their picture had a gold 'New Formula' sticker on it, but mine arrived without the sticker so is presumably the old one!

Still, it works well and looks like it will last me for years.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

daveb975 said:


> I ordered a gallon bottle from Clean Your Car..........
> Still, it works well and looks like it will last me for years.


A gallon! A gallon should last you the rest of your life


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> A gallon! A gallon should last you the rest of your life


Would only last a year here with weekly wash its a us gallon....:lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Damn these international measuring differences. 

Still, my 32oz lasted a couple of years


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Are there any sites that guarantee the new 2012 formula yet? ;o


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

No bothered if I get the 2012 version as the current version is superb anyway. TBH I doubt you'll notice much difference apart from your head telling you different.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

As soon as i get to the point where i need to order, it won't matter, i'll just buy some regardless of version. It's an essential for me.


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

I've only recently started using onr, due to being to paranoid of wiping particles into the paint etc :doublesho. but using it at the right mix after a pre spray gives some good results:thumb:
think i'm gonna be using this product a lot more. looking forward to v3.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Does anyone know of any problems using FK1000 with ONR


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Grim Reaper said:


> Does anyone know of any problems using FK1000 with ONR


Sometimes ONR can effect beading for a little bit but it won't strip or degrade the wax.


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Just tried the newest 2012 version, got it straight from OPT.

Its amazing, really nice smell, cleans even better and does not smear, washed the car in direct sunlight, no problem, car was well dirty after not being washed for 4 weeks (yes I know, long time) left car a little bit more dryer than normal, could be the sun, but was very easy to dry with a nice new OPT Towel.

I was so blown away that I forgot pictures, but next weekend I will wash again and but one up if anyone is interested.

But I can deffo recomend the 2012, even that its only slightly better than the last version.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Not convinced by this product/method of washing yet. I'm new to this process but found that after spraying very liberally with wash dilution of ONR, then washing each panel with 2oz per gallon solution and using light pressure. I found that the panel was not fully clean. Still saw ingrained fine dust areas on the panel and in the nooks and crannies. I know that its new and I need to develop my technique, but I researched and used what I call proper technique, but it must just be my aversion to the lack of water and foam idea behind this method.

Does the underlying type of LSP affect the ability of ONR to clean effectively??

Any suggestions please, as it must be me when there are so many out there finding this stuff so good!


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

The trick with ONR is to start with a perfectly cleaned, clayed, Tardis'd, IronX'd car which is sealed or waxed.

Then use ONR at least once a week and keep topping up the protection, that way the dirt just falls off.

If you try and wash it first time with a non prepped car you may be a little disappointed. I've been using it for 3 years now and would never look back. My car always get commented on how clean it is.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Tried the process using a Eurow fluffy microfibre and the results were very good, although the microfibre was very dirty and didn't seem to clean fully when rinsed in solution and even after it was washed in the washing machine. Is it normal for the microfibre to remain discoloured/dirty using this system?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I've taken to soaking/pre-washing my cloth's, mitt and applicator pads in a bucket of hot water and washing powder for a couple of hours before I wash them. Give them an occasional squeeze to get the dirt out of them whilst they're soaking. They've been coming up clean as a whistle since then.

But yes, before, when I was just giving them a quick rinse and slinging them straight in the machine they were still coming out stained/grubby.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

m1pui said:


> I've taken to soaking/pre-washing my cloth's, mitt and applicator pads in a bucket of hot water and washing powder for a couple of hours before I wash them. Give them an occasional squeeze to get the dirt out of them whilst they're soaking. They've been coming up clean as a whistle since then.
> 
> But yes, before, when I was just giving them a quick rinse and slinging them straight in the machine they were still coming out stained/grubby.


Substitute washing powder for liquid or gel, a whole lot safer and better for your washing machine.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

fethead said:


> Tried the process using a Eurow fluffy microfibre and the results were very good, although the microfibre was very dirty and didn't seem to clean fully when rinsed in solution...


It might seem counter-intuitive, but for washing I'd avoid long pile MF cloths.
If you use them because of heavy levels of dirt, then using a noodle mitt will
be very much safer.

It's well known that ONR will discolour MF wash media. These are best 
treated with a quick rinse out using something like dish washing liquid, before 
you place them into a washing machine. I too would avoid using powders, all 
you are doing is adding the fillers from the powder as something else to get 
rinsed out of the fibres.

If you use an oxygen powder in the machine, the trick is to make sure that it 
all gets well dissolved into the water by mixing it in a clear plastic jug with 
very hot water (not boiling), before its added to the wash mix. It might take 
some vigourous stirring, using a plastic spatula! If it doesn't all dissolve, pour
off the dissolved liquid and trap the residue - the loss of 30 to 50 ml of liquid
is no great shakes.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Scotty B said:


> The trick with ONR is to start with a perfectly cleaned, clayed, Tardis'd, IronX'd car which is sealed or waxed.
> 
> Then use ONR at least once a week and keep topping up the protection, that way the dirt just falls off.
> 
> If you try and wash it first time with a non prepped car you may be a little disappointed. I've been using it for 3 years now and would never look back. My car always get commented on how clean it is.


Any decent protection will not need topping up like ceramishield which i have just used ONR on only water spots but dirty ones :lol:

but the polymers in ONR do not last long anyway.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Use Grout sponges for the wash.

Advised not to use powder when washing MFs.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> Any decent protection will not need topping up like ceramishield which i have just used ONR on only water spots but dirty ones :lol:
> 
> but the polymers in ONR do not last long anyway.


Sorry, didn't mean top up after every wash, just don't let it go for months. :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Just washed my car using ONR.
I'm converted :buffer:

Just need to work the ratios out properly as I got quite a lot of smearing.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Is the 2012 version only available by the gallon?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Motorgeek have multiple sizes of the new formula and Clean Your Car has 16oz bottles


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

lowejackson said:


> Motorgeek have multiple sizes of the new formula and Clean Your Car has 16oz bottles


We have all the sizes with the new 2012 formula 8oz, 32oz and US Gallon.

I don't think it's available in a 16oz? 

Alex


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Great to hear as I'm running low.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> ...I don't think it's available in a 16oz?
> 
> Alex


Apologies, I meant 32oz not 16oz


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Got a new formula bottle of onr from cyc as just in time my old bottle ran out. 

I can't see a massive difference, but i'm sure its a bit easier to get a streak free finish and looks as shiny as ever after!


----------

